# If you are looking for a slide in Dog Box.......



## ejriggs (Jun 3, 2010)

After countless hours spent trying to find a dog box that would not break the bank, I was able to contact the folks over at Alum-Line out of Iowa. Found their website and looked at a few photos of what they offer. Called Gary and spoke to him. Took his basic 2 hole design and tweaked it to my liking. Took him three weeks to build and deliver. Picked it up yesterday and I could not be happier! Quality product! Had them add insulation and skin inside. Box is heavy duty and will last me a life time. So if anyone is looking for a quality box that will not break the bank, give the folks at Alum-Line a call!


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Thats a nice web site, and they have a lot of models to choose from. I sent them a request for info. Thanks for posting. Have picks of yours you can post?


----------



## ejriggs (Jun 3, 2010)

Sure............... these where taken before the rubber mats where put in.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics. Are the door thresholds flush with the floor of each hole or is there a lip that would prevent draining after washing out? The latches and hinges look to be of good quality also. What does this model of box cost a guy? (you can pm me if you don't want to post it) I'm looking for an under drawer 2 hole and I've asked them for the quote.


----------



## ejriggs (Jun 3, 2010)

JJaxon said:


> Nice pics. Are the door thresholds flush with the floor of each hole or is there a lip that would prevent draining after washing out? The latches and hinges look to be of good quality also. What does this model of box cost a guy? (you can pm me if you don't want to post it) I'm looking for an under drawer 2 hole and I've asked them for the quote.


No, they are not flush. This is like my old box. When i washed it out I would just take my wet/dry vac and vac up the water left in. PM at ya.....


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

How big are the holes?


----------



## ejriggs (Jun 3, 2010)

Thomas D said:


> How big are the holes?


23 x 21 / 36 deep


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

could you pm me the price?


----------



## 2YD (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll second their work and customer service. I had them make me a full bed 2 drawer system to put my 3 dog box on top of and it all had to fit under my topper. Even after they 'over-built' the first prototype they rebuilt it again at no additional cost because they wanted it done right & me happy. YMMV...


----------

